# Which substrate do plants prefer



## Frederick (22 Apr 2012)

HI.... at the moment my tank (Jewel 180) has a complete gravel substrate but Ihave found that carpet plants do not get on at all well.Does the forum think plants grow better in a sand of some type (if so which) or gravel. If I do go "sandy" I propose to fence iff the front of the tank with a divider of some sort,remove the gravel and replace with sand.
Help and comments very much appreciated.... Frederick


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Apr 2012)

Hello,
        If your carpet plants are not doing well then you first need to look at CO2, flow and distribution - and you might also want to look at nutrition. these are the things that are most responsible for plant growth. You can grow plants in sand, soil, clay or even marbles if the other conditions are being met.

Cheers,


----------

